# Need thread connection



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Someone started a thread on making Led Spotlights using a 45 degree elbow and PVC piping with stake. Please help. Tried to describe the construction to someone else, and they didn't have a clue as to what I was talking about.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

http://haunttheyard.blogspot.com/2009/08/led-spots.html


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

thank you.


----------

